# Sticky  All exercise topics, successes, diets and routines that worked for you.



## GotThis

Promethea said:


> high intensity -_interval_- training is even better. its the way to burn the last little bit of fat people have a hard time burning.


True, my mistake.

If you're on a machine, try to do hill intervals.


----------



## Erbse

Depends on what you goal is I figure.

I just eat the typical junk food, occasionally grab a sack of protein with low carb if I feel like it and otherwise just stick my gym schedule (Biceps / Triceps, Chest, Back, Shoulders / Legs, throw in ABS whenever I feel like it). Works well for me. Don't look like an animal, neither do I want to - but I lift my fair share, more so than my physique would give away I'd say.

Meh, my arms / biceps kinda lacks, though, compared to all other muscle groups.

Since forearms are a major pain to train I suggest something more useful than plainly lifting weights, as it only enables you lift what you can, rather than becoming more agile / flexible. Strength isn't all, and look even less so, as there are seemingly 'beasts' who push less than I do.

Personally, regular bouldering (sort of climbing) and the Gym seem like a sweet combo.


----------



## abysmalbeauty

I have tried so many very different diets. I have been "successful" on all of them to a point, and then I don't want to do the diet anymore. I believe that is called yo-yo dieting?

I have changed the way that I eat (for life) and the way I view my body and that has been most successful for me. I no longer eat meat or fish, I limit my sugar intake (outside of natural sugars) and I try not to put processed foods into my body. Sometimes I eat a brownie or a cookie if i'm craving it. I crave healthy foods (fruits, veg, and nuts usually) more often than I crave junk foods. I eat when i'm hungry and don't when i'm not. Since I changed my way of eating and thinking about the foods I ingest I have felt dramatically better physically and mentally, I've lost lots of weight as well (without feeling deprived). Everyone has something different that works for them, this has worked for me.


----------



## 2eng

abysmalbeauty said:


> I have tried so many very different diets. I have been "successful" on all of them to a point, and then I don't want to do the diet anymore. I believe that is called yo-yo dieting?
> 
> I have changed the way that I eat (for life) and the way I view my body and that has been most successful for me. I no longer eat meat or fish, I limit my sugar intake (outside of natural sugars) and I try not to put processed foods into my body. Sometimes I eat a brownie or a cookie if i'm craving it. I crave healthy foods (fruits, veg, and nuts usually) more often than I crave junk foods. I eat when i'm hungry and don't when i'm not. Since I changed my way of eating and thinking about the foods I ingest I have felt dramatically better physically and mentally, I've lost lots of weight as well (without feeling deprived). Everyone has something different that works for them, this has worked for me.


Well check out "Body for life", that is exactly what this is about. It talks about changing for life. He does recommend eating meat, but I am sure you could do it without


----------



## Jwing24

Crossfit.com - was going great for me for a while but i didn't have the money to pay for it anymore. 

when i quit:

150-155 lbs
DL - 250-255
Squat - 205
BP - 175ish
pullups - 12 dead hang i think?

not great for others but amazing for me and i was progressing. 

now its all gone lol!


----------



## Impermanence

Here's how I lost 40 lbs in 5 months...

- Walk everyday for at least 40 minutes
- No "junk" food or pop
- Drink only water


----------



## Word Dispenser

I lost 65 pounds in a year, I think it was. 

I cut out all the crap. Drank water, no juice or pop. Ate normal, healthy food. I'm vegan now, but when I did this, I was eating oats with milk for breakfast and a small spoon of sugar-free jam, 1 can tuna or 2 eggs on thin rye breads for lunch, and one piece of lean chicken or turkey meats with small amount of brown rice for dinners. I'd usually have a couple of handfuls of nuts for supper. I'd have a treat day where I might have tacos or pizza with some candy.

I ate medium-sized portions, and never ate between meals. I had 4 meals per day. I was also lifting weights (Squats, deadlifts, rows and military press), and supplementing that with cardio for 15 to 30 minutes afterwards on a stationary bicycle. I only worked out 3 days a week. Obviously in the summertime you're more active and running around and biking places and stuff, though.

Nowadays I'm a bit lazier, but still super healthy, and way more nutritious on my vegan lifestyle. I'm happy and prefer to eat natural sugars over refined. I'll bake my own goodies. I especially love raisins or a banana for treats. Roasted unsalted cashew nuts are amazing.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Promethea said:


> For anyone who wants to get into lifting (and I encourage it for anyone -- and the myth that it bulks women up has long since been busted):
> 
> FAQ:The Program - Starting Strength Wiki


Love it.

Have you seen this yet? stumptuous.com


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's what I do.

Diet: 4-6 small meals per day (6 on weight training days)

I tested my BMR and body fat % at work, so I know how many calories I need per day on training/non-training days.

Here's a BMR calculator you can use to determine yours: John's BMR Calculator

I eat oats, eggs, meat, vegetarian meatless burgers, salads, steamed veggies, Ezekiel bread or gluten-free bread (in moderation, on training days), fruit, some yogurt, some nuts (mainly almonds), and sometimes protein bars and shakes.

I do have cheats here and there...especially Nutella, or Justin's Nut Butters (the chocolate hazelnut is AMAZING). I like bread and it is my weakness...my father is Italian and I grew up eating lots of breads and pastas. 

Workouts:
I love CrossFit but can't fit into my schedule anymore. 

I alternate days of full-body weight training with cardio/interval training. I take one or two days a week off, depending on my schedule. I work a LOT lately. 

I prefer free weights, and mainly do a combination of the following:
squats
leg press
lunges
step-ups
calf raises
leg extensions & curls
deadlifts (not heavy anymore...SI problems)
overhead presses
rows
lat pulldowns
bench press
triceps extensions
curls
ab work, mainly decline w/medicine ball - when I train with someone

Cardio is sprint intervals, running, biking, elliptical, etc...

I have P90X and am going to actually start using it soon...LOL


----------



## FaveteLinguis

Highfive to the Staff for creating this subsection . Been waiting for it.

Anyways, I don't have much of a routine at the moment. Six day split for individual muscle groups; Mon-chest, Tue-back, Wed-Arms(bicep focus), Thur-Shoulders, Fri-arms (tricep focus), sat- legs. With sunday being a rest day, overall it's not a bad routine but kind of limiting when I want to gain mass (add in cardio for tue, thur, and saturday as well). Soon I'll be going onto a variation of the 20 rep squat program, always wanted to do it, done hacked workouts on some of my leg days, but I haven't done the full workout. I'm planning for 6 weeks fullon, 1 week rest, and then another 6 weeks full on........

Other than that, the only accomplishment I've got is gaining 20 pounds over the last 12 months, and gaining on all my lifts. Three day split, Mon-Chest and triceps, wed-back and biceps, and Fri-Legs and core. All the other days were light cardio or rest depending on my mood. Also switched up my diet and started eating 6 times a day.

So my next workout coming up in about two weeks ish on Mon, Wed, and Fri:

Barbell Press Behind Neck: 3 sets of 10 reps
Bent Over Barbell Rows: 3 sets of 12 reps
Barbell Curls: 2 sets of 15 reps
Barbell Squats: 1 set of 20 reps
Barbell 
Pullovers: 1 set of 20 reps
Deadlift: 1 set of 20 reps
Barbell 
Pullovers: 1 set of 15 reps
Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 20 reps


----------



## lemondropG

I wish.



> Here's how I lost 40 lbs in 5 months...
> 
> - Walk everyday for at least 40 minutes
> - No "junk" food or pop
> - Drink only water


This seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## DustyDrill

Lost a bunch of weight effortlessly when I found a subreddit accidentally and tried out their diet (for science).

Check it out if you're interested.

everything about keto


----------



## Fleetfoot

What I found that works is going to Japan. I lost about 25 lbs there!


Just kidding, but what I did notice was that even though portion sizes there were just as large as they are in the U.S. the food and the setting of a meal kept one full enough to not snack on everything in site. Also, you have to walk everywhere all the time...at least I did, since I ran out of money in both cash and subway pass, so I had to walk 4 miles to my hotel in Tokyo one night. 

So when I came back, I sort of realized that where I live I can't walk anywhere (2/10 of a mile is a deadly highway, the other direction is vicious dogs). So I drive into town to walk or run, and I eat less than I move. 


As for my diet, which I know this works, 6 days out of the week I eat nothing but beans, whole grains or rice, fruits, vegetables, and on rare instances a lean meat or small dessert, just so I don't get absolutely sick of the diet. On Saturday, I give my workouts a break, and I eat whatever I please and how much I want to eat. By the time the seventh day comes along I won't want to eat much anyway, so it doesn't break the diet completely. So far it has worked out great. 

I couldn't possibly give up some junk food though in the long run. I love chocolate and ice cream and cookies. I hate soda though. 


And Yee! to the new forum!!!


----------



## NotedBook300

I was never really out of shape, but after my family switched to a raw foods diet, I always felt like I had more energy and vitality when I stayed with them. 

As far as exercise goes, the paradigm definitely shifted a little when I depped into the USMC, haha. I don't really look much different (as aforementioned, I was never out of shape), but I definitely feel stronger and more agile than I did before.

To me, health has never really been about aesthetics as much as it's been about vitality.


----------



## Promethea

DustyDrill said:


> Lost a bunch of weight effortlessly when I found a subreddit accidentally and tried out their diet (for science).
> 
> Check it out if you're interested.
> 
> everything about keto


Yeah, keto certainly works.


----------



## telepariah

Go out and spend some time in nature! Run, walk, stroll. It doesn't matter how you do it, but spend significant time appreciating the grace and bounty of our earth. This was on a little run/hike my wife and I did yesterday before the Wyoming fires put the kabosh on outdoor exercise again. Appreciate it when you can, because it might not always be available.









It's all about time on your feet.


----------



## Unus

*Diet:* Vegetarian, low sugar, low dairy.

*Exercise:* Power yoga 4 times a week
Stationery bike/rowing 2 times a week or circuit training.

*What doesn't work:* Not doing the above.

I find that sticking to a regular exercise routine actually controls my appetite and I make better nutrition choices. It is important to find a routine that you enjoy so that it will make it less likely for you to invent reasons not to stick to it. Following a low glycemic eating plan is also a plus.


----------



## sofort99

I do best on a fairly palio diet. 50/50 protein fat, carbs <30g.

I'll do 8/6/4 complexes of power clean / push press / overhead squats, and then do heavy with a 3/3/2 or even a 3/2/2 with whatever I'm working on... cleans or squats. A couple of sets of heavy doubles twice a week with dead lifts. My workout never lasts longer than 15 or 20 minutes.

Row 20-30 minutes for cardio at least 4 days a week. Play some sort of game on the weekend.


----------



## Nordom

Generally a typical week when I was in my good routine was:

Sunday or Monday: Off
Tuesday: Biceps/Shoulders - 
-Mostly free weights with biceps 4 sets of 8 reps with a drop down burn set.
-For shoulders, lots of shrugs, and lateral raises, and nautilus cable exercices (my fave)
Wed: Legs (2 different calves, 1 quad, 2 hammie type excercises) Definitely a weakness still. I've never been much of a squatter, because I've been afraid to lose speed and/or blow out my knees. I probably benefited more out of Spartacus work-outs with my legs than my own routine
Thursday: Chest/Back - Definitely the toughest day to train. 
Cable crosses, presses etc. - nothing fancy.
Friday or Saturday off:
Saturday: Triceps. Second favorite body part to train. Kickbacks, cable exercises, skull crushers, T push ups etc.

I do abs/forearms,wrists separately since they can be trained much more quickly.

I mix up cardio. Racquetball, stationary bike, hike, etc. Tried mixing the Spartacus workout a few times a week without weights as a substitution for cardio, but you work so many different muscles I felt like it was too much overtraining.

I'd try to eat 5 500 calorie meals or so so I was never really full nor hungry but always had enough energy which was ideal. It kept my mind sharp too.
Usually I'd have a protein bar mid morning - load up on turkey or chicken, with rice, and then a shake right after the workout.
Then I'd kill it all and eat a whole pizza Friday night with some beers.


----------



## Joseph

I do not do diets, I do life lifestyle changes. Typical days are:

2100 cal (2800 if bulking)
Meal 1: Eggwhites, Kiwi, .5 L water. Quinoa/Steelcut Oats if bulking. 
Meal 2: Greek Yogurt, 2 Veggies, .5L water. Almond butter with a veggie if bulking.
Meal 3: Protein Shake, 2 Veggies, .5L water. Another protein shake if bulking.
Meal 4: Baked chicken breast or fish. Two glasses of milk, .5L water, Veggie

I do a push/pull routine for exercising and swim for cardio. 

Abolish completely from my lifestyle:
-Grain, except occasional whole grain (twice a week maybe). Bread, 
-Sugary foods. Candy, Ice Cream, Cake, etc.
-Fried food. 
-Soda, all sugary drinks
-Most alcohol


----------



## Emerson

Scruffy said:


> Compound lifts are lifts that use every muscle and work on overall strength/fitness.
> 
> Most Important:
> Bench presses
> Deadlifts
> Squats (also aid in testosterone production)
> 
> Secondary:
> Military presses/shoulder presses
> Power Cleans
> Power Jerks



I just did some 'power jerks' if you know what I mean...


But seriously I'm doing this also, getting great results.


----------



## renna

Emerson said:


> I just did some 'power jerks' if you know what I mean... But seriously I'm doing this also, getting great results.


Baha, I'm sure you are ;-P ahhh that just made my day.


----------



## Emerson

renna said:


> Baha, I'm sure you are ;-P ahhh that just made my day.


Ha, I try. /bows


----------



## 2eng

renna said:


> I have followed Body-For-Life before and had AMAZING results. I couldn't believe my body could look so sexy
> No, but seriously I'm picking up the exercise program back up again and it's kicking my butt. I have recently gone vegan, so yes I'm making sure I'm getting enough protein but I'm not following any of the recipes he has. I will say though, "Eat For Life" book has been quite helpful in my past.
> 
> I recommend this diet/exercise program to anyone and everyone.


I have heard of the eating for life program but never looked into it. Is it any good? I try to follow the diet plan spelled out in the body for life book and am having great results. And go you for getting back on the exercise band wagon. 

Any good vegan recipes that have sufficient protein?


----------



## renna

2eng said:


> I have heard of the eating for life program but never looked into it. Is it any good? I try to follow the diet plan spelled out in the body for life book and am having great results. And go you for getting back on the exercise band wagon.


It's just a book published by his company that gives a variety of recipes that suits every day life. Because let's face it, eating the same things over and over get old despite the amazing results. Like for example, they have a desserts section. Now we all know that the closest to dessert on body-for-life is fat-free sugar-free choco pudding with a scoop of choco protein powder. So there are some modifications to that book BUT even if you use it for your "cheating" days, you're still better off than eating just anything on those days. 

Thanks, I'm really loving the results I've been getting. It's amazing how your body adapts. I had to stop the body-for-life program due to a hamstring injury - it caused so much back pain for me. Turns out, I ended up having a spinal defect that I needed two surgical procedures for. 
I'M FINALLY BETTER TO WORK OUT AGAIN! WHOOO HOOO! :-D




2eng said:


> Any good vegan recipes that have sufficient protein?


I had posted this on the vegan thread but it's quite useful to be here as well. 



> Tempeh - 41g protein per cup. - great prepared "meat" style for tacos, add w/ whole grain wheat pastas etc
> 
> Amaranth (high source of Omegas 3 & 6 and Vitamin C) - 26g protein per cup. - I use in breakfast.
> 
> Quinoa (low fat grain)- 9grams of protein per cup. - Only have used it for breakfast but I'm going to use it in wraps and sub it for rice.
> 
> Seitan (Wheat gluten)- 31 g protein per 3 oz. (I consume this only once a week due to it being gluten) - I always prepare this in a meat style.
> 
> Lentils - 18g protein per cup - mainly use in wraps and in soups.
> 
> Flaxseed - 31g of protein per cup - great for baking or use the ground to sprinkle in your food.
> 
> Buckwheat (grout) - 8g protein per cup, (high source of Omegas 3 & 6, Magnesium & Calcium) - I cook this as a morning breakfast prepared oatmeal style.
> 
> Pursalne - 28mg calcium per cup & high source of Omega 3.
> 
> Brown Rice Protein Powder - 7g of protein in 1 tbsp
> 
> Spirulina (powder form for shakes) - 1 oz has 16g of protein, 33mg of calcium, Omega-3 fatty acids 230mg, Omega-6 fatty acids351mg


There is a vegan body builder named Mike Mahler who has a nutrition program: Nutrition Program Articles | Mahler's Aggressive Strength 
I think that might be useful to you. You seem very serious about health and working out. 

I can PM you some of my favorite protein packed recipes (too long to list on here) 
Maybe you'll like some of them and incorporate them into your diet to just add variety!


----------



## 2eng

renna said:


> It's just a book published by his company that gives a variety of recipes that suits every day life. Because let's face it, eating the same things over and over get old despite the amazing results. Like for example, they have a desserts section. Now we all know that the closest to dessert on body-for-life is fat-free sugar-free choco pudding with a scoop of choco protein powder. So there are some modifications to that book BUT even if you use it for your "cheating" days, you're still better off than eating just anything on those days.
> 
> Thanks, I'm really loving the results I've been getting. It's amazing how your body adapts. I had to stop the body-for-life program due to a hamstring injury - it caused so much back pain for me. Turns out, I ended up having a spinal defect that I needed two surgical procedures for.
> I'M FINALLY BETTER TO WORK OUT AGAIN! WHOOO HOOO! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had posted this on the vegan thread but it's quite useful to be here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a vegan body builder named Mike Mahler who has a nutrition program: Nutrition Program Articles | Mahler's Aggressive Strength
> I think that might be useful to you. You seem very serious about health and working out.
> 
> I can PM you some of my favorite protein packed recipes (too long to list on here)
> Maybe you'll like some of them and incorporate them into your diet to just add variety!


 Thanks for the info, I will definitely check this stuff out. If you don't mind I would like to try out some of those recipes, it would do me some good to cut back on the red meats :/


----------



## qwertygirl432

If anyone is willing to try the craziness, I have been doing the Insanity Workouts:

Insanity Workout - Extreme Home Workout DVD - Insanity Workout Reviews - beachbody.com

Warning: everyone can theoretically do it, but if you do not start with about a low-median or median level of fitness, you will feel like puking after each workout for quite some time. I gave this workout to my dad who is decent shape, but unbalanced in his fitness(far below median on some things), and I wondered if it was a bad idea because it hurt him so much. 

However: for all of you who have regular routines running on the treadmill/moderate weights 3-5 times a week, or the equivalent, Insanity is a wonderful challenge! You will get strong and get abs in the most attractive ways, without realizing it, by mostly doing this dvd and making yourself a fruit smoothie to drink after each workout. Or, by also buying shakeology, which they allude to(but I was too cheap, and so make my own smoothies).

I have lost 1 pant size and 12 lbs, and am not done with the series yet.


----------



## fihe

Michael Thurmond's 6 Week Body Makeover helped me lose a lot of weight. in the initial 6 weeks, I was on a strict diet where I had to eat small meals or snacks every 2-3 hours. no added salt, fat, or sugar, and balanced meals with no processed foods. I lost no more than 5 lbs. during the first few weeks, but I lost a lot later, even after I got off the strictest phase. I still ate small meals several times throughout the day, with lean protein, carbohydrate, and vegetable/fruit at each meal. after a few months, I had lost about 25 lbs. in summer 2010 I weighed about 165 lbs. and then went down to 140 by the following year. now I weigh about 133-135. so before I lost weight I wore size 12 clothing, and now I wear size 4/6. it's been very recently since I went down to size 4 and I'm actually kinda mad because I just bought a ton of new pants in size 6 a few months ago.

I did do some exercising to aid my weight loss, but nothing long-term because I apparently lack discipline -_- I had been doing well with my Jillian Michaels regimen but stopped after a blood donation made me unable to exercise for one day, which then became a week because that week happened to be very busy for me with my job, and then I never started again. I'm awful.

I think I would like to go back to a regular exercise routine, if not for weight loss, at least to preserve the endurance I gained and to keep myself disciplined.


----------



## SocioApathetic

*My lifstyle:
*
*Diet:*​

No processed sugar.
No simple carbohydrates.
No dairy products.
No leguminous vegetables.
*Fried-foods are poisonous to the body.*

Focus on protein intake with minimal complex carbohydrates for energy. That means my meals usually look something like this:

*Breakfast:* oatmeal with cinnamon or protein shake or a banana.

*Lunch: *anything from grilled chicken breast, grilled fish fillet, grilled lean steak + steamed/grilled vegetables or a regular salad (lettuce, green onion, cucumber, fresh mushroom with lemon, olive oil, and garlic dressing) + grilled/boiled/baked potato or 1/2 cup of brown rice/whole wheat pasta. 

*Snack: *protein bar (with maximum 1g of sugar) or a piece of fruit.

*Dinner: *Salad (I usually add some smoked salmon slices or some salt water tuna) or some soup. It's important to sate yourself early on in the daytime while your body can still burn the calories because your metabolism slows down in the evening. Try not to eat your dinner later than 9 PM (that's being generous). You need at least 3 - 4 hours to digest before you sleep.

*Exercise Routine:
*
I visit the gym 5 days a week, 2 hours per session.

Mondays, Wednesday, Friday: focus on upper body + midsection for about an hour followed by an hour of cardio training.

Thursday and Sunday: focus on lower body + midsection for an hour followed by an hour of cardio training.

For weight loss purposes, one can integrate cardio with the weight training (as some people lose patience on the treadmill/bicycle/elliptical).

*Tips for a healthier lifestyle:
*
- *Drink 6 - 8 cups of water every single day.*
- *Cut back on caffeine.* Try substituting it with green tea and if you don't really like green tea, I usually take some Vitamin C. It really boosts my energy and is a healthier alternative to caffeinated beverages.
- *Don't stay up late*. Try to get to sleep at the same time every night so your body can get the rest it needs. This is especially important if you work out frequently and need your muscles to heal and rebuild.
- *Learn to cope with stress appropriately. *The last thing you need is your cortisol levels to rise in your system if you are under a lot of stress since an increase in cortisol in the body is associated with an increase of weight gain, particularly around the belly area. Visceral fat is very dangerous, so try to find different ways to relieve your stress.
- *Cut back​ alcohol intake. *Alcohol is not only harmful to your liver but it's also jam-packed with empty calories that your body absolutely does not need for any nutritional purpose. Avid beer drinkers learn this the hard way when they can no longer see their toes past their enormous beer guts. It's good to a have a drink every once in a while but try not to make it a habit.

Also, try to remember that none of this is supposed to be a temporary solution. If you feel unhealthy or if you just want to be healthier than you are now, then you should first sit down with yourself and figure out ways to organize your life: ask yourself why you are doing this, assess your short-term and long-term goals, accept that things will take time and that you are in it for the long-haul. Eventually, it will all become habit and you will acclimate. It's a lifestyle choice, not a quick-fix.

I hope this helps anyone who is interested. PM me for more details if you'd like. 

Good luck.


----------



## Promethea

Since I moved and I'm no longer in maine where all the good hiking is (hiking on rocks is good for ankle stability), I have been doing the cardio from 'insanity' (I can't be bothered to follow some crazy actual schedule with all those vids) and some barre workouts. My legs have never looked so defined. 

I definitely like barre, and pilates for ab work. 

And I'm about to need more weight for my overhead presses. Someones dad recently said I probably have more upper body strength than him - but I don't look bulky one bit. <3 lifting


----------



## Vivid Melody

I have been enjoying this workout dvd as of late. It's relaxing, intense and fun all at the same time (if you're into dance):

Amazon.com: Element: Ballet Conditioning: Elise Gulan, n/a: Movies & TV


----------



## Sina

Has anyone tried Jillian Michael's 30 day shred? I needed a bit of a break, so I am trying it out. Though, I find rather easy (level 3 didn't challenge me as much as I'd have liked). I am going to add a combination of HIIT workouts and advanced kickboxing to amp things up.
Anyone else try this workout? How were your results? Did you supplement the program with additional cardio?


----------



## Siggy

This is also good too. You can preview it on Youtube. Amazon.com: New York City Ballet: The Complete Workout, Vol. 1 and 2: Artist Not Provided: Movies & TV


----------



## Michael82

I signed up for a weekly biological veggie bag with local veggies (don't stop reading yet if you think it costs more, I end up paying less overall!) to nurture my heart and body...the company that does this is Dutch so I couldn't link you. Anyways it's not easy because you get all your veggies for the week, of which some of them I have to throw away because I sometimes randomly can't stand the thought of NOT having pizza/fries/crisps etc :laughing:. But if you keep getting them at some point you get better in actually THINKING about food including those veggies, and this changes your whole mindset and WILL improve healthy eating. You also have much less needed trips to the supermarket which is great because the place I get my veggies is a non-commercial place. They act like it, it looks like it and so I'm not hungry for snacks when I see them. No flashy red bags or appealing cheap prices to get you a short-term bellyrub and a long-term food-poisoning.

Another advantage is, believe it or not, you can keep local/biological veggies LONGER than the ones in the supermarket because they get to your house earlier. They also taste better (and occasionally AWESOME when fully fresh) and you learn more about nutrition. You do not get to choose your veggies but the company makes sure you get what you need in terms of vitamines/nutrition. As you need to get out of your "cooking comfort zone" (cooking what you find easy to cook) you learn new ways of preparing food as well.

So to sum up, the benefits are:

- quite cheap (can actually be cheaper if it helps you ditch bad food that normal supermarkets use to stuff down your throat)
- healthier
- varied
- teaches you to eat better
- more convenient due to longer expiration date
- third-world countries will have to rely more on themselves which will make them healthier in terms of own food production

Let's be honest, possible disadvantages:
- you need to be a bit lucky to have one near you
- if you dislike certain veggies.. tough luck buddy!
- if you can't plan your food...well...b.s. everyone should be able to do that :tongue:
- if you only have money for the cheapest food then you won't be able to afford it (I pay 1 euro per day for veggies AND fruit so you'd have to be Ethiopian. Besides, you may be invited to work on farms for your own food :wink
- you're stuck with eating at home unless you can find solutions such as eating together with others or making agreements with the seller
- you may have to add supplements if you're on some kind of sports program

So to conclude, everyone should eat veggies every day, which in my opinion gets rid of the arguments that people couldn't plan it or just dislike it. In terms of convenience, the longer expiration date combined with being more nutritious may make up for the time needed for more supermarket trips. In terms of price you will be off cheaper because you won't be tempted as much to eat junkfood. Only if you travel a lot, if the pickup place for your bag is many miles away or a certain combination of both then you may want to rethink if this is the right choice for you. But yeah, in my opinion you should really look into this opportunity.

In case you want to have a look at the website of the company where I get my veggies after all (translate): Home.


----------



## Sina

@Dear Sigmund

You might enjoy this DVD by the Bar Method studios. It's among my favourites (and very few such DVDs get the distinction of landing in my favourites list lol): Amazon.com: The Bar Method Dancer's Body Advanced Workout: Burr Leonard: Movies & TV


----------



## Eerie

I've been doing low carb since May, I've lost close to 80 lbs. Still a lot more to go though.


----------



## Cosmicsense

I have an Olympic bar and rubber bumper plates:

Push Press
Squat
Deadlift

Also use dumbbells for thrusters 

Weighted Pullups, Chinups, Dips, Pushups, Bicycle Crunches

Metabolic conditioning is super easy:

Burpees 30 sec on 30 sec off 5X, 2 1/2 min break; repeat 3X

I'm currently doing 8 full pushup to chest (no knees) with a star jump every 30 seconds. That means 120 burpees in 20 minutes. I'm trying to build up to 10 reps for each round.


----------



## Resolution

Insanity workout- Great for functional/core strength and agility 1-2 days a week. 

Heavy Lifting- 4 days a week. Compound lifts (Bench, Deadlift, Squat, Lunge). Lifting heavy to hit goals, then switching to fewer, high rep days to maintain and tone. Work all muscle groups until failure. 

Cardio- Sprint (30 seconds sprint 10 second rest) until total body failure. 1-2 days a week. 

Diet- Eggs, brown rice, broccoli, chicken, tuna fish, Greek Yogurt, whole grain English muffins. 
Pre workout- Fruit + 30g of any form of slow-burn protien
Post workout- Bannana, Whey+Milk Protien Shake 
Before Bed- 1 Egg White or Greek Yogurt. 
2 Cheat Meals Per Week with high simple carb, dinner after Squat/Deadlift

I have lost fat, but gained weight overall.

When I reach my lifting goals. . . I'm going to work out 2 days a week instead of 4 and switch into 2-3 days a week of Yoga. 
Once I get proficient in Yoga, I'm going to switch out most Yoga, and with the empty days, train at an MMA gym. After a few years of this, I want to go for a run of regional amateur MMA competition. Once I've explored that and had a dozen or so fights, I'll move on to something else.


----------



## Enigma Daddy

Got back into the health/fitness thing in Oct 2011 when I hit 231lbs (28% body fat, 44" waist). Currently at 168lbs (10.5% body fat, 31.5" waist).

Began with the Marine Commando diet for a week to get things off to a quick start and lost 10lbs. Thereafter stuck to a oats or egg based breakfast, Met RX meal replacement shakes for lunch and a decent protein rich dinner (usually chicken/rice/broccoli combos). Snacks usually involved protein bars (Protopure), tuna, eggs, nuts and organic peanut butter. 

Started reading up on 'Superfoods' and have a Mens' Health magazine subscription so the diet has been tweaked and tweaked ever since. Now includes (but not limited to) stuff like walnuts, almonds, eggs, chicken, turkey,venison, almond milk, spinach, wild salmon, cottage cheese, sweet potatoes, green tea, chia/flaxseed oil, natural yoghurt, cranberries/blueberries, dark chocolate (Green & Blacks 85% Cocoa), and also a variety of supplements (Kre-Alkalyn Creatine, BCAAs, CLA Softgels, ZMAs, Monkey Primal 26 Whey Protein, PHD Diet Whey, Vitamins+Iron and Eskimo 3 Fish Oil) 

Training has changed month on month which may have been a good thing (keeping the body guessing and avoiding plateauing). Started off initially with a lot of running, boxercise and circuit classes and the odd weight session involving only a bench and set of power block dumbbells. Recently I've invested in a home based garage gym setup with the following equipment…

1. Marcy Smith machine with 130kg weights
2. Incline/Decline Bench
3. PowerBlock Dumbells
4. Push Up grips
5. Abs Wheel and Exercise Ball
6. Curl Bar
7. Pull Up Bar
8. Boxing Bag
9. Exercise Mat
10. Rowing Machine

Weekly routines vary at the moment due to work commitments and having the kids but usually do a mix of cardio/strength training at least 5 days a week. I tend to rotate the cardio between rowing machine/bag work and running and the weights routines as follows…

1. Chest/Triceps
2. Back/Biceps
3. Legs
4. Shoulders
5. Arms/Abs/Core

Each weight session usually lasts between 45-60mins. I no longer do boxercise and circuit classes simply because my training partner gave up due to work.

Other key factors (and perhaps the main ones) are that I use MyFitnessPal religiously every day and I also wear a Fitbit Ultra Tracker. This means I know quite accurately my calories in and calories out which makes it much easier to achieve whatever fitness goals I set myself.

I'm currently in a cutting phase as I want to get down to about 8-9% body fat and then I'm going to do a slow bulk to get back up to about 180lbs (ideal Willoughby weight) whilst maintaining the 8-9% body fat percentage.

Note I still enjoy the odd weekly or fortnightly reward meal - usually in the form of a chicken parmo (2600 calories!), 16" pizza, chocolate or full tub of Ben & Jerrys. Need to as I like my food far too much!


----------



## Aubbs

timeless said:


> Less than 20 carbs a day (modified Atkins), no sugar, no bread products
> Walking/running 1.5 miles a day
> 30 minutes of strength training per day


I give mad props to whoever does low carbing with no sugars. I tried it and I could do it but it was hard, but because I run for cross country and track ( or running in general, I run a lot) I always run better if I eat a good amount of carbs, like pasta


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

I'm doing a very boring, nothing flashy calorie deficit eating plan. I calculated my basal metabolic rate (BMR) for my age & fitness level and I eat 500 calories/day less than it takes to stay at zero weight loss (adding for planned exercise) to create a 3,500 calorie deficit per week (1 pound of weight loss per week). I track everything I eat on myfitnesspal.com and keep my Carb/protein/fat at 50/30/20%. I've found it helpful to also track sodium and fiber, which has been very "eye-opening". 

Workouts are 30 to 45 Mins of cardio 3 or 4 times per week, with strength training and interval training thrown in to keep things interesting. 

My goal right now is to strengthen my core muscles, gain cardio endurance and hit my target weight. 

For me it's what works and I'm liking the results. 



-ZDD


----------



## 3053

one word:

consistency


----------



## wk05

Has any one tried the Metabolic Precision program? They are offering it every 12 weeks at my CrossFit gym and it is looking very tempting. 

Though I do have some qualms with paying for nutritional advice because I am of the belief that there is a wealth of knowledge available for free and I am already quite learned in nutrition. 

If anyone out there has done it, maybe you could convince me that it is worth it and somehow more beneficial than just adhering to your own individual program?

Not necessarily for weight loss, I'm more focused on body composition.

Fitness Exercise Training Programs | Body Weight Loss & Workout Plans


----------



## walker5881

I personally have been doing Zwow for a few months and am loving it. I don't have time or money for a gym membership, and having lifted weights more seriously in college, it's just not where I am anymore. I like doing body weight exercises and need the cardio, so it works out good for me. I've seen good results from it.

My personal go to workouts of hers are #28 and #51.


----------



## 6007

Eliminate all gluten (it makes me puffy)

to lose weight:
when reducing, half of lunch and dinner should be veggies or salad 
no caloric beverages, only plain tea or water
avoid friends who want to make you over indulge because they are invested in your failure

To tone up:
15 minute workouts by Zuzka Light or Jillian Michaels 
swimming, nothing tones quite like it!

Instant results:

Buy clothes that actually look good on you exactly as you are, now.
It will make you want to go out and show them off and will take away some negative self-talk that makes starting good habits more difficult. Each and every improvement builds a stronger foundation for further growth.


----------



## Mindtraveler

I used to run but i shifted this habit into taking a stroll. Simply walking tends to be much more natural. I've also read that walking may be more beneficial for your health also! I follow a pescetarian diet, maybe I'm going to change this into a vegetarian diet?

Drinking much water had also been great for me! Nowadays I got more energy and think faster. Eating enough fruits and vegetables is also essential for a healthy lifestyle. I try to avoid as much as processed food whenever possible. My skin in very sensitive and i tend to get eczema. Back in the days I got very bad eczema all over my face, but now that I'm more sensible this curse has been limited. 

It's really important to know that you must respect your body and don't treat your body too harshly, please. By limiting chemicals and toxins in your body, your body will be thankful to you!


----------



## Dauntless

Learn: How Mindfulness Supports Weight Loss | Kelly Mcgonigal, PhD


----------



## sme14

Find your BMR (calculator online), and then ad about 200kcal if your are sedentary to 400kcal if you are pretty active throughout the day. Then make a deficit by limiting the number of kcalories you eat per-day. I combined this method of cutting kcalories, and exercises 3-4 times a week (about 45 minutes) on an elliptical or running. You lose weight. I guarantee it. But more-so, you feel better.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I've been reading/watching a lot of material about all kinds of pull-up routines. My goal for 2014 is to be able to accomplish 50 pull-ups consecutively. Today I pumped out 300 pull-ups for the first time. The first 100 were in reps of 20 per set, the second 100 were in reps of 10 per set, and the last 100 were in reps of 5 per set. I'm so completely sore but I promised myself that I had to complete this small goal. I'm going to cut down on the number of pull-ups I do per workout (and I rest every other day), but I will experiment with various grips and positions on the bar.


----------



## Lt_Daniel

What has worked:
Bodyweight Strength Training (Convict Conditioning)
Compound Barbell lifts (Stronglifts 5X5)
Barefoot walking/running/sprinting
Juicing veggies and fruits, and a simple basic diet involving all food groups using as much natural/organic stuff that's reasonable. Nothing wacky, I can't handle wacky. :wink:


What hasn't worked:
Crossfit
P90X
Ballistic kettlebell lifts
Running in conventional shoes
Lifting heavy weights before I was ready for them *face palm*:dry:


----------



## platorepublic

Breathing.


----------



## anon1234

Diet: I eat a lot of produce... I like to taste the rainbow (in terms of fruits and veggies). 100% whole grain if available. I love greek yogurt. I eat chocolate on a daily basis. I try to eat healthy at home and not care too much when out. I try not to make a big deal out of it, I was a bit OCD with my diet for a while but I know if I eat healthy for the most part then the imperfections won't be a big deal.

Exercise: running regularly, strength training with weights and my body weight. I love almost any form of physical activity.

My big thing is listening to my body. I think a lot of people make a bigger deal than necessary to the point of having an unhealthy mindset regarding their physical health.


----------



## niffer

Zevia soda is the shit. Sweetened with stevia. Can't believe I didn't find this earlier.

Lifting heavy 

Totally plain whey iso, no added flavouring or sweetener. I add cocoa powder, instant coffee, or matcha green tea powder to it sometimes, with unsweetened vanilla almond milk


----------



## Fleetfoot

Well, what I'm doing now is working pretty well.

I can pretty much eat anything I desire. Although, I aim to have as many fruits and veggies in whatever I'm eating as desirably possible. I avoid breads and wheat anything when I can, so usually just for one meal a day on average. I eat rice and quinoa, make attempts to avoid dairy (the most I will have is a slice of cheese on something). No ice cream, cookies, candy, processed snacks, etc. No fast food (unless it's an Egg McMuffin or other decent breakfast sandwich). LOTS of lean protein like nuts, beans, and chicken, fruits and vegetables. 

No eating past 8 pm. Ever. I drink green tea at that point to curb cravings. 

Exercise as much as I can. It's hard working a lot, but I make an effort every day to run and then focus on core workouts or strengthening. 

At this rate I should have a beach bod within two weeks. I already have a two pack starting to show!


----------



## Hypaspist

Not a diet or significant program, but my GP advised me a while back that I managed to avoid the high cholesterol bullet by completely eliminating pork from my diet. I'll still eat sausage rarely, but bacon is about once a year, and I do kind of regress when the family buys supreme pizza, there's too much to pull off the pizza to avoid pork.


----------



## Galaxies

I've taken up Yoga and I really enjoy it. I feel more flexible and lighter. My movements are gentler and my posture is better. I want to be able to do dynamic yoga.


----------



## qingdom

Came across this news post. Couldn't find a specific thread to toss this in, so putting it here:

Source: From 222lbs to 134lbs in five seconds: Woman documents her dramatic weight loss transformation over a year in GIF | Mail Online

Source: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2013/09/04/womans-time-lapsed-weight-loss-video-goes-viral/


----------



## Spades

*Things that work for me*

*Daily*

~ Omega 3 fish oils (EPA/DHA)
~ Multivitamin
~ Meditation and/or yoga
~ Probiotics/greek yogurt
~ Green tea/matcha

*1-2 Times a Week*

~ Hot yoga
~ Valerian root
~ Vitamin boost (B12, etc)
~ Apple cider vinegar
~ Cinnamon

*Cut out/decrease*

~ Most sugar entirely
~ Low carbohydrate, high protein and fat
~ Junk food/fast food
~ Meat except fish (currently)
~ Beer (though I love it)
~ Coffee (I still get decaf)


----------



## Accipiter

Staying generally active, walking to places, riding bike, not owning a car. 

I don't excercise that much, but when I do I like doing something I really like. I enjoy yoga, swimming and climbing. I think when choosing a sport you should choose one you like, so you won't then just quit it. 

I follow vegetarian diet, but im not completely uptight about it. I do what my heart tells me to do. I don't worry about my weight, and make think about food less.. And eat healthy. 

I have few guidelines I've had since I was a child: Porridge for breakfast, and sweets only one day a week.


----------



## Vic

Skip sweets. They're not that great. Soda and supermarket juice is gross.

Skip dinner. Only need it if you just spent a day engaged in physical activity or you're celebrating.


----------



## C3bBb

After weightlifting and eating (sort of) right for a few years I've went from 115 to 143 lbs, mostly muscle.
In terms of workouts: I do weightlifting exercises from Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength - squats, deadlifts, and bench press are the big three for getting bigger and stronger overall. I do this 3x a week, then yoga 2x and capoeira 1x for conditioning/toning/flexibility..
Foodwise: Right now I could be eating better, but my main focus is trying to take in as much as much protein as possible to help for recovery and protein synthesis. I try to drink at least a glass of milk a day and eat a bowl of greek yogurt at some point. Usually for breakfast I'll make sausages, eggs, and peanut butter sandwich and possibly a bowl of cereal if I'm still feeling up to it. Lunch: Noodles w/ eggs and maybe another sandwich. Dinner: Sometimes I'll make pasta w/ chicken or I'll cook brown rice (healthier than white and more protein per serving) with salmon/tilapia filets and add in some mixed vegetables.


----------



## Moonshake

*Some weightloss tips:*

This February, I was told by my doctor that I was almost crossing over into the 'overweight' category. I kind of freaked out, since I always thought of myself as slightly chubby, but not actually overweight. I changed my diet and exercise habits, and since then, I've lost 10kgs (22lbs)! My BMI is now at 20.3 (it was at 24.6 before). Here are some of the things I did, and still do: 



I try to wake up early and squeeze in a 40 minute jog a day, sometimes pilates in the afternoon, after school/work while watching TV shows on my laptop
I try to eat clean - I curb cravings by eating steamed/grilled veggies when I'm peckish (broccoli's my fave)
I drink at least 2 liters (8.5 cups) a day of water/unsweetened tea
I make sure to always eat a fiber-rich breakfast
I eat big breakfasts, bigger lunches, then tiny dinners
I'm Japanese, so I take hot baths every other night (half an hour in the bath burns 80-ish calories)
I try to get at least 7 hours of sleep a night, no matter how much work I have to do
I walk/bike everywhere_. _And I mean _everywhere. _I never even use public transport anymore, unless we're talking more than 4 miles
I eat my meals super slowly, so that my brain can recognize my stomach getting full
The reason I've been able to keep up all of the above, is due to this final golden rule: Don't deprave yourself of sweets and comfort food. Eat that stuff in moderation. As a chocoholic, I eat a tiny bit chocolate everyday. I just don't go overboard with it!

Hope this helps. I'm starting strength training soon, so I'm bound to gain a few pounds again.


----------



## lilysocks

i'm re-activating my old bike-to-work habit. it's probably around 7 miles each way, now that i've figured out a good route, and it has some pretty good hills. the good side of making riding to work your 'workout' is if you do it, you're going to be working out - there's no quitting halfway and going home. the bad side is, that makes it pretty easy to just change your mind and fall back on the car.

so what i'm doing to keep myself doing it until it turns into habit again is pretty childish, but i'm finding it fun. i got into this the last time i was build the biker habit. i try not to think in terms of whole pounds or kilograms - it takes too long to 'earn' one. and personally, i'd rather not be watching my body all the time to see if i can see any differences. so instead, i count blobs of fat in my head. i used to ride the whole way to my previous job going (most of the time) 'well, a pound of butter is [rounds up] 100 teaspoons of fat. this what you're doing right here is x calories, which works out to [six blocks of math] [more math to make sure] x teaspoons' worth. now, if you had a choice where would you like to take the day's dose of fat from?' the nice thing was, bike commute meant i could mentally trim away x teaspoonfuls from one side on my way in, and then on the way home i could even it up by trimming from the other side.

anyway, this time i'm getting more organized. i've set up this little clear plastic tub on a kitchen counter, next to the barrel of rice. i try to do very realistic math about the actual calories involved in a ride - more of a lowest-possible number than a real one - and i divide it by 40 or 50 or so to get my teaspoons. then every time i get home on a bike-riding day, i scoop myself that many teaspoons of rice from the big bucket into the little clear one. 

it's not scientific or realistic, of course. it's not meant to be. but i'm getting stupidly motivated just by the goal of filling that little bucket. if nothing else, i'm pretty certain that by the time it's filled up i'll be back in the habit again. and what i'm _telling_ myself - i probably won't hold to this, but it's fun seeing how long i hold out - is that when the bucket is full, i can go weigh myself.


----------



## Yuna

- Only eating three meals and having no snacks. I know it's contrary to the recommended five to six small meals, but it really worked for me because I tend to overeat at snacks.
- Only drink plain water or unsweetend tea.
- Join aerobic classes with my friends. It's way more motivating to work out with others.

I dropped 15 pounds with this. But I was never overweight to begin with.


----------



## webnek

I'm genetically at risk for type 2 diabetes so when I'm bulking I have to micro manage my nutrition. Six or more meals a day is mandatory. Further, even with a 40/40/20 carb/protein/fat spread I have to ensure my first meal is carb heavy because that's when my blood sugar is low enough to take it without an insulin spike. The only other time is post workout when I know my muscles will uptake the carbs for repair.

But this is during bulking for the most part. When I'm ramping up from 12 calories per pound of body weight to 20+.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic

Panda Express. Replace noodles and rice with all veggies. Take your pick of grilled (not breaded) chicken entrees. Not too expensive.

(A gateway meal).


----------



## Devin87

I lost about 90 pounds (260 to around 170) over the course of a year and a half eating very loosely primal. I cut out grains and junk food entirely and ate a whole lot of meat, dairy, vegetables and nuts with a bit of fruit.

I hit 170 (which was my original goal weight-- still a little high, but seemed achievable) last May and then started loosening up. I've been cheating almost every weekend with Chinese food every Friday night with leftovers for breakfast Saturday morning and usually a cheat dinner on Saturday as well as going out to eat with friends after work a few nights a week. On the positive side, I was on my feet running around outside for 12 hours a day all summer, so I ended up breaking even. I found my body really likes that 170 set point. I've been very loose with my diet since May and even with Christmas and New Year's splurging I've stayed pretty steady in the 170s. 

The past few weeks, however, I've decided I want to try to break through this plateau and see if I can find a lower set point. I've been eating strict keto (under 30 carbs a day with a good amount of fat and protein) for the past two and half weeks with the promise of a cheat day on my birthday on the 19th to look forward to. It's been helpful that my new boyfriend is also eating keto (he's lost over 100 pounds in the past nine months-- down from almost 400 to around 275 and still losing fast). I've finally broken through that 170 mark and am down to 165. I hope to keep up the keto until I get around 155 (officially "normal weight" for my height-- not that I buy that BMI stuff) and then move onto a healthy maintenance plan with some more good carbs (starchy vegetables and fruit, mostly), but I plan to be extremely sparring with the grains and sweets pretty much forever. Special occasions only.


----------



## webnek

That's hard core! A friend of mine has lost 130lbs in the past 18 months doing something similar. Good on you! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## letter_to_dana

Can someone please tell me what diet should I follow in order to put some fat on?
I started today some exercises. I want to do more for: back, legs, arms, boobs and butt. Also a bit of jogging. So I want both muscules and fatness.
The thing is I've done sport only for medical issues in the past (like 4-5 years ago) because I have scoliosis. So every exercise is very difficult right now for me and that makes me a bit worried because even if i'm motivated into it I want to be sure not to loose anymore weight since I'm already very skinny. Any advices?


----------



## Entropic

If you want to gain weight and put on fat you need to eat an excess amount of carbs and/or fat.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Going gluten free for allergy reasons, I've lost 30 lbs since last year.

The past 3 weeks I've been running at least a mile a day and mixing in weights about every other day.
I've also been gradually cutting out sugar out of my diet.
I definitely feel better but it's hard to say any tangible results have shown yet.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Eating complex carbs instead of simple carbs.
Eating lean meats.
Not drinking soda or having junk food or sweets.
Eating fruit for snacks.
Not drinking milk.
Cutting down on fast foods.


----------



## Astrid Von M

high carb low fat vegan - eating up to 4000 cal a day while weighing 110 pounds at 5'4''. running every day for half an hour. no stimulants of any kind (coffee, alcohol, cigs, drugs...etc. - nothing). living clean life and living it abundantly! ))


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Got rid of cereals, milk (dairy products etc) and refined sugar, eating meat vegetables and fruits (of good quality) : I lost all my fat. (didn't take stimulants before though) My chronic sinusitis also almost vanished.


----------



## MargStone

waking up early in the morning, cook a special breakfast, solve crossword puzzles, yoga, walking in the park with my dog.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Giving up the scale WORKS WONDERS!!!


----------



## Arbite

Astrid Von M said:


> high carb low fat vegan - eating up to 4000 cal a day while weighing 110 pounds at 5'4''. running every day for half an hour. no stimulants of any kind (coffee, alcohol, cigs, drugs...etc. - nothing). living clean life and living it abundantly! ))


That doesn't sound right. At 5'4" and 110 you'd be looking at 2200ish calories a day. 4000 is excessive.

Hell, I'm 6' and ~180, and I eat maybe 3500 with pretty heavy activity.


----------



## Astrid Von M

Arbite said:


> That doesn't sound right. At 5'4" and 110 you'd be looking at 2200ish calories a day. 4000 is excessive.
> 
> Hell, I'm 6' and ~180, and I eat maybe 3500 with pretty heavy activity.


 not if you eat a high carb low fat vegan diet. i eat unbelievable amounts of food (and calories- at least 3000 cal a day) and don't gain weight cause I eat low fat vegan whole foods  all i do is jog/ run half an hour daily and that's it  try it and see for yourself - you'll feel amazing


----------



## Arbite

Astrid Von M said:


> not if you eat a high carb low fat vegan diet. i eat unbelievable amounts of food (and calories- at least 3000 cal a day) and don't gain weight cause I eat low fat vegan whole foods  all i do is jog/ run half an hour daily and that's it  try it and see for yourself - you'll feel amazing


A calorie is a calorie. Doesn't really matter where it comes from. I have a few vegan friends, and even they need to keep their caloric intake within it's limits.


----------



## Astrid Von M

Arbite said:


> A calorie is a calorie. Doesn't really matter where it comes from. I have a few vegan friends, and even they need to keep their caloric intake within it's limits.


calorie is not a calorie! if it were i'd be friggin obese. i keep my daily fat intake under/aroud 10g and protein around 35/45g and i'm fit as hell, have great athletic stamina and perfect blood results - not to mention not a single gram of fat
read up about high carb low fat veganism - or even better try it for yourself. do a one month high carb low fat vegan diet smash unlimited calories and watch your performance thrive and your weight to drop. your vegan friends are probably drowning in nuts and seeds or tahinis or doing juice clenses that fuck up your metabolism. if you wanna know how this lifestyle works look up dr. mcdougall's work, neil barnard's, t colin campbell's etc. if that's not enough and you want solid proof - type in HCLF into youtube and see what comes up  
remember don't knock it till you've tried it


----------



## vivienn3

nice!!!!


----------



## nonnaci

Run 5ks every other day. Alternate between working out abs and arms every other day. Water is your friend.


----------



## IvoryRose

I hope this doesn't count as necroposting, since this looks like a very old thread, but I thought I'd leave my two cents here for anyone who's curious. I have a very sedentary job (working at a call center basically entails being glued to your seat for about 7 1/2 hours a day) so I have to be careful about what I eat, how much I eat, and how much I exercise. 

I don't follow a specific diet or program, but I do plan my meals. I usually eat a bowl of granola and a banana in the morning, I bring a lunch to work with me that has carbohydrates, vegetables, and protein to keep me fueled during the day, and for dinner I'll have a big salad and a little bit more carbs and protein. When I say "carbs" I mean whole grains, considering that I can't really afford to consume calories that don't also have good nutrition. Also, during the day I snack on a homemade trail mix of nuts, raisins, and a sprinkling of chocolate chips which helps give me an energy boost if I'm feeling low at work.

I exercise in hour-long sessions two or three times a week by doing step aerobics and yoga in my room, since I can't stand going to gyms. Here is a video if you're not sure what step aerobics are: https://www .youtube.com/ watch?v=cT9pdOvlhrY When I'm on a break at work I might also take a quick walk around the building or walk up and down the stairs a few times just to get my blood moving again.

And that is all I do to stay at a healthy weight--I am 5'7" and have maintained my current weight of 140~ pounds for the past four years with no major fluctuations. In my mind this has way more to do with diet than exercise; even since I was a teenager I have never been physically active but I always portion my food and keep tabs on the food groups I have consumed each day.

Anyways, for what it's worth, this is what has worked for me!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Holy crap wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## nemo92

Okay, so i've been on/off trying to lose a bit of weight and increase my fitness. It all started a year ago, and although I have actually put weight on, I've lost fat and have slimmed down.
I started with one hour of exercise a week - thai boxing - and gradually got totally absorbed into the martial arts world (increased my classes over a period f a couple of months, and wouldn't look back now)

My weekly exercise routine is something like this (all classes 1hr long):
Monday: kickboxing and thai boxing
Tuesday: Kickboxing and kali
Wednesday: Kickboxing, thai boxing, kali
Thursday: Kali, kickboxing
Saturday: Jiu jitsu, kickboxing, kali

Kali is not high intensity at all, and is more of a focus on control and co-ordination than anything else (I like to term it as my warm-down session on Tues, WEds and Sat.

Food wise.. I'm trying to eat naturally. I make my own lunches and freze them, so there's very limited processed ingredients in them. I've uppsed the protein a lot, especially on my hard days, and I tend to have most of my carbs on these days too to fuel me through the sessions.

I am plateau-ing a little in terms of how my body is changing, so I'm now looking at restricting my cheat days (the weekend was always my let down.. As is fresh bread and cheesy pasta). I'm looking to go into a kickboxing competition summer 2016 onwards (when i'm told I'm at a good enough level), so I want to be as prepared as I can be before that.

Any advice would be great, and if any more detail is needed... let me know!

All I can say, is that in the past year, I've been the happiest I have been in years, I'm finally accepting who I am for who I am, and I look forward to keeping this up (even with the occasional pizza etc)


----------



## EmmaGold

Running a lot.As for diet simply eat as less as possible


----------



## Broc13

i started working for a moving company and lost 40 pounds in 4 months and am in better shape from moving than when I used to lift 4 days a week and run 20 miles/week.


----------



## Roman Empire

Using a bike to school & job for cardio. Strength training every second day. Eating a diet low in fat, drinking a lot of water.


----------



## pwowq

*Do it.
*

It works for me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

pwowq said:


> *Do it.
> *
> 
> It works for me.







Bodyweight training and pull ups in particular have been good for me, as far as muscle definition. (Ab work on a pull up bar seems to be working too, but I just started that recently). I generally find more benefit from compound exercises, dunno if that's true in general or not.

I'm primarily an ectomorph though (meso secondary), so a lot of cardio has tended to cause weight loss & not much else. I also notice feeling more worn down by it, but more energized from a resistance workout. Shorter & more intense workouts, reasonable diet (as opposed to long, lower intensity aerobics and being a health nut).

OTOH I'm still trying to gain weight and it probably has to be both more muscle, and fat weight. lol.

Diet wise... I'm not a health freak but I make it easy to minimize junk food by filling up on actual meals rather than "I'm hungry *grabs potato chips and cake*". I am often full enough from a meal that I don't even want dessert. If you use a lot of "good fats", along with protein it's easier to feel full than say, from sugary fatty carbs. Yogurt, whey protein (shakes/bars), sardines, olive oil, chicken, red meat (lean cuts are healthier), etc. I tend to think, if I feel satisfied and the fat/carb/protein ratios are balanced, it is "healthy". If I'm craving a lot of one thing or getting really hungry every few hours, then something's off about what I'm eating.


----------



## SpaceMan

I like 3 day splits, where my workouts are centered around the primary movements of the body. Cardio in between, when I have the time. I also enjoy doing abs on the same days I do my strength training, even though people recommend once a week - by doing this I increase the amount of sets done per day.

Push day -> bench for chest, military for shoulders and dips for triceps. 
Pull day -> barbell rows and bicep curls
Leg day - > squats and deadlifts

Secondary and so on movements are improvised. I like doing circuits or HIIT for cardio, but I do my steadypace cardio every now and then.

My maintenance calorie intake is around 2300 calories, but I often lack the patience to diet, so I just steadily workout and keep my bf at around 12 - 14%

I don't focus on getting big, I just like staying in shape.

I also really - I mean - really need to mix things up every now and then, as I have a tendency to fall short, when it comes to doing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## COSMICS

calorie counting and weighing my foods. not everyone likes it but i enjoy the feeling of structure it provides. it does get tiring when i view it as a restriction so i'm pretty flexible.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

I started off doing hatha yoga daily (1hr) to manage my anxiety. Within 6 months I'd lost two dress sizes and had ripped abs and upper body. That pretty much got me hooked on the idea of bodyweight training programs. I always hated gyms and prefer to exercise outside in the fresh air. Since I stopped getting muscular gains from yoga alone and still wasnt happy with the tone on my lower body I started alternating strength training days with my yoga days. Made a huge difference to my body shape and my ability to do the more difficult strength based yoga poses. I typically walk a couple of hours a day because I like to do that while I'm thinking and I always walk to do things like grocery shopping etc. I can't be arsed driving when its walking distance. 

Wanting to incorporate suspension traing into my strength days to give me a broader range of exercises I can accomplish with bodyweight alone. For the moment though I'm challenged enough by the basics.

I dont believe in diets I believe in longterm eating habits. I avoid processed foods, soda and alcohol. Rarely eat white flour products, the exception is holidays, birthday parties. Majority of my meals are vegetable based and quality proteins. Grain only makes up a small portion of my diet. Fruit is eaten in moderation. Eat moderate amounts of quality fats, olive oil, coconut oil, butter, full cream dairy, oily fish. Cant be bothered calorie counting, i just eat when Im hungry, weight loss isnt a goal for me now. 

My stats

5ft4", 110lbs, approx 16% body fat. US size 2
was 125lbs, 25% bodyfat US size 6 about a year ago.


----------



## Carpe Vinum

Physical fitness has always been important to me. When I was a teenager, I kept my weight down playing sports and practicing Jiu-Jitsu. Now, I coach high school sports and teach martial arts, which basically means I stand around and shout commands at people and get fat.

So, for the past year I've been using the MyFitnessPal app, and so far it's been great. One trick I learned is to only put in my calories, not my exercise. (If you put in the exercise, the app will give you back the appropriate calories in your diet. So, if my calorie limit is 1,800, swimming a few laps will let me add maybe 50 or 100 calories to that total). For me, the trick is to keep my calories under their limit _regardless_ of exercise. 

I lost about 25 pounds doing this. Five pounds to go and I'll reach my goal!


----------



## anorganizedmess

Push ups
Green tea with every meal
Vegetarian diet
No milk
2 hours of cardio (dancing, playing guitar standing up, walking)
Regimented sleep schedule


----------



## AlicetheFoodie

Breakfast 
Oatmeal with bananas and chia seed
Lunch
Salad
Dinner
Poke bowl with brown rice

Snacks
Protein shake
Nuts
Beef jerky

Protein- Optimum Nutrition Gold standard

BCAA- Amino one

C4 on occasion

HIIT cardio
Yoga
Powerlifting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photon

Stationary bike and ab wheel. Some Yoga added in like boat pose, cobra pose- I don't know why, no matter how well I eat and exercise, I still have this puffy patch under my abs. I can't get rid of it completely, I've cut back on sugar- boat and cobra help a bit with it, still isn't gone though. =\

I was surprised I was my fittest with the stationary bike and ab wheel. I am petite and put on muscle way too fast. 

I love my elliptical but it puts too much strain on my body. I love running but it also puts too much strain on my body. I like lifting weights but I don't like how fast I put on muscle.

The stationary bike broke so I've been saving for a new one.


----------



## Raconteur

I lost 70 lbs over the course of 2 years, just calorie counting and doing 30 minutes of exercise 4-5 days a week. After that, I decided to become a fitness and nutrition counselor so that I could help others, and I've been loving it ever since.


----------



## Scarlet G

What really works for me when it comes to weight loss and and calorie intake is one3one method. Basically, it is a program designed especially for you and your needs, where you eat foods that'll boost your metabolism and balance your hormones. The best thing for me is that it's not restrictive at all, so there's no yo-yo effect :eagerness: 
And other thing, combination of cardio and strength training definitely gives the best results! :boxing::victorious:


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

As someone who started off abnormally weak, I have the perfect advice for someone who may try to start improving their fitness but end up feeling like it's hopeless and like they can't improve:

Don't over do it. Start from where you are at, don't trap yourself into thinking in terms of set exercises. If all you can do is say, 2 pushups. Do those 2 pushups, and then do them again. Do them as many times as you can, and slowly over time the amount of reps and sets will increase. In other words, don't try to run before you can walk, and learn what "walking" means in reference to /your/ physical level.

Do I follow a mainstream standard within my exercises? Usually, yeah. But much less so when I first started out, and still less so when I hit a plateau. If I start getting stuck with trying to follow a rigid pattern, then I will simply step outside that symmetry and start doing "invalid sets". Like, when I do pushups, I'll for the most part try to just do even increments. But if I hit a plateau then I will squeeze every little pushup I can get out of it. I'll do incriments of 31, 33, 37, etc. Which seems to work every time. It takes my body further, even if I'm just inching along. Inching along is better than nothing.

Likewise, sometimes a plateau is about how often you do something. This is especially true in Cardio exercise. If you're trying to improve how far you can walk, jog, and run for instance. You might at times feel like you can't jog however far, like you'll never reach it. But if you stick to it then you WILL go farther, you just need the patience to keep going out and doing it until you push that threshold.

Speaking of which, I recently doubled my jog amount from 1 mile to 2.5 miles. When I first started jogging, I set out with the goal to reach 5 miles and did so by actually going to try to jog that much all at once. Despite knowing I would inevitably fail at first, what I knew intuitively was that by aiming for that goal post beyond I would inevitably go whatever distance maxing out my performance at a given time. In other words, pushing myself to the point of failure meant I knew I had pushed myself to the maximum and that I was bound to improve from such exercise.

So another big thing, is aiming for goal posts beyond what you know you can do. Because it's like a cake that you can keep eating from, and it doesn't run out until you can eat the whole thing in 1 bite.


----------

